

Sanctioned: P2P lawyer fined $10,000 for "staggering chutzpah" - cwan
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/09/sanctioned-p2p-lawyer-fined-10000-for-staggering-chutzpah.ars

======
zoowar
And he laughs it off because he can make ten times that suing his grandmother.

